# Dimple on the chin



## purpleRain (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey!:yaya:

I have a _dimple_ on my chin, right in the middle and I actually do not like it. Sometimes I think it's ugly or unattractive when I see pictures of myself in certain lightning/or sideways what makes the dimple stand out more:frown: , though some pictures it's like it's not there (lightning of course) and I like that. I do not have a very 'deep' dimple (more dimplish like claire danes I think) but it's there. I have times I think it's masculine or something really. I know it's a feature and it's ME, but I have days I wish I had a smooth round chin.

Any girls who have a dimple in the chin here? (I don't mean dimples on the cheeks, I think those are cute) Do you like it?

What do you think about girls with a dimple on the chin?

Some famous woman with dimples:

Jessica Simpson












Claire Danes






Ashlee


----------



## Aprill (Apr 4, 2007)

I mean, nothing is wrong with it, it is just part of what DNA gave to you. You cant hide it, so just look at it and accept it, that's just a feature that makes you different.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 4, 2007)

i have one, you can barely see it though, i think they look sexy, these women in the pictures, with their chin dimples, i have always thought that it gives people a touch of sexyness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> jmo.


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, I have a small dimple on my chin and actually the opposite of a dimple on one side of my mouth. Now that's wierd lol. But I live with it and just try not to focus on that.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 5, 2007)

yes, i have a butt chin.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't have one but I think they are so cute!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

I think loads of people pull it off well.

Nothing wrong with it at all!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 5, 2007)

I have one too..........doesn't bother me


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 7, 2007)

I actually kinda like them! I think they are cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 7, 2007)

Hehe, that's another way you can call it :yahoocool:

Thanks girls for the reply's!


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 7, 2007)

You are so lucky! I wish I had a dimple somehere! The only "dimples" I have are the cellulite on my hips and butt!


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 7, 2007)

hehe you are funny :rofl3: Hey don't tell me about those 'dimples' , don't we all have those.:doze:., the worst dimples, I am dimpled too but you should try the 6 minute butt-workout.. it's great. :wink3:


----------



## izza (Apr 7, 2007)

Dito.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 7, 2007)

> Hey!:yaya: What do you think about girls with a dimple on the chin?
> 
> *You* are such a pretty girl.......who cares!
> 
> Leave it to Jennifer. LMAO


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2007)

:hand:


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

I think it's cute too, but I know how you feel. I have maasive dimples, they make me look like a 5 year old, LOL. But hey, you gotta learn to love em, ay?


----------



## russianred (Apr 14, 2007)

they're cute! but some women would rather be described as sexy not cute, but i'm afraid cute it is!


----------

